# General work visa rejection



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Good Day All,

can any one please advise on below matter:

Applied for General Work visa for one prospective candidate and received rejection letter quoting " Negative recommendation received from the DTI"

although all the required documents were submitted and a proper procedure was followed including DoL approval, news paper advert, conducting interviews etc.

There is nothing mentioned any where about DTI approval or recommendation in the Act as well as DHA website.


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I_SINGH said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> can any one please advise on below matter:
> 
> ...


Hi

Did the DTI give a positive recommendation in initial application?


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

hi,

No there is no such thing as recommendation letter from DTI for application of General Work Visa.

I need to appeal for the rejection. Need advise as to what should be base to appeal as I don't understand why they have given this remark in spite of duly following all the procedure and providing all documents.


----------



## Kickagainstxenophobia (Feb 9, 2016)

If DHA found out that the documents submitted are fraudulently acquired, it's ground for denial. However, DTI also do conduct search abt fake companies cos it's the DTI that registers these companies and they knw which companies are in good standing. So probably ur company is not in good standing, that's why DTI gave negative report about your company. The onus lies on u to ensure that your company is always in good standing. Let me ask, is your company owned by a foreigner or it's a BEE company ?


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

Company is in good standing. Owned By SA National.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Why was DTI consulted, they have nothing to do with a General Work Visa. If the DoL gave their approval, then there should have been no problem with the application. The DTI only gets involved with a Business Visa, not a General Work Visa.

Appeal immediately.


----------



## I_SINGH (Mar 12, 2016)

can you advise the the points for appeal as there is not provision in the Act to get DTI approval or recommendation.
This comes after following all the procedure in detail and providing full report to DoL on steps taken by company to look for right candidate withing Republic (SA Citizen)


----------

